# Thinking about going back to school



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm thinking about going back to school because I'm unhappy with my current career. I became a carpenter because it seemed like a quick way out of school, while still earning a steady income. I was right. It's not what I want to do though. I reluctantly wake up for work every day and become completely drained while there.. The thing is, I'm 26. I feel very old, too old to be going back to college. Especially for a 4 year university program. 

Should I just continue with what I'm doing? I don't want to look like more of a freak lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely go back to school. You aren't going to school for the approval of the people you'll see in your class, are you? So don't let their potential opinions scare you...it's not uncommon for people much older than yourself to go to college. I'm 28 soon and I still want to go...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

26 and going back to school? hardly freakish. it's now the norm. try it, you'll see.

do it now. Later, you won't have to say "what if". believe me, you'll thank yourself.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Iis it really that common? i thought i was just being a dreamer!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, completely common. there'll be people of all ages at college now. Ever since the economy tanked, people have been retraining to do jobs that are more in demand than what they have been laid off from. particularly in your trade. my dad was a union carpenter here in the US. he had such a tough time finding work that he finally decided to retire. 

i don't know if this will interest you, but more women than men have decided to go back to school to retrain, so that when the economy swings back up, they'll be trained to take the jobs that will be available. 

so, no matter what you decide to go back to school for, you'll find all kinds of people there, particularly if you take evening and/or weekend classes, or even if you go back part time.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Go back to school, but make sure you have a plan for the future.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

leonardess said:


> oh, completely common. there'll be people of all ages at college now. Ever since the economy tanked, people have been retraining to do jobs that are more in demand than what they have been laid off from. particularly in your trade. my dad was a union carpenter here in the US. he had such a tough time finding work that he finally decided to retire.
> 
> i don't know if this will interest you, but more women than men have decided to go back to school to retrain, so that when the economy swings back up, they'll be trained to take the jobs that will be available.
> 
> so, no matter what you decide to go back to school for, you'll find all kinds of people there, particularly if you take evening and/or weekend classes, or even if you go back part time.


it's a little easier up here in Canada on the carpenters, but that's because we aren't as developed. It's just not something I ever really dreamed of doing... You can work for money, or you can work to be happy. I want the latter. 

are you hinting that I should go back because there will be lots of cute girls? hahaha. 



ManOnTheMOON said:


> Do it. When I was in school there were alot of older people there your age and you could barely notice. I was even 2 years older then most people in my class. Everyone is pretty mature so theres nothing to worry about. There were people 50+ in my classes, and it wasnt a big deal at all. Everyone respects anyone who decides to better themselves through education.


That's very comforting. I thought that I was going to be one of the older people there... I don't mind being my age, I just don't want to stand out. I'm shy enough already


----------

